

Getting another interview at a place you recently turned down?  - QandA

Im an undergraduate about to graduate with a double major in math/cs. I had two interviews with a company whose software executes trades in the financial sector with extreme speed. I passed both. I was however worried about my possible position within the company, as it seemed like I would mainly be doing web development for them (this is what was described in the interview). Seeing as how the cs market is hot, I was thinking I could do better elsewhere.<p>Generally most of their employees went to ivy league schools. I never responded to their request for a third interview, as I was suspicious about how good of a position I would get in the company. Was this a stupid decision? Many of their developers are very accomplished individuals, writing really fast low latency c++ code.<p>Is it possible to get a low level job at one of these shops and expect to move into these domains of the company in the future? If so, how does one go about contacting them successfully so as to secure another interview?<p>Whats more, if one wants to get into the domain of high frequency trading, but perhaps doesn't have the pedigree to get a job outright, where is best to start? Would any old c++ developer role do? Should I target a database job? As a young intelligent individual where is best to start if one wants to maximize their income within the financial industry?( This is assuming I cannot work at Microsoft, google amazon)…messed up my amazon interview.<p>Furthermore, I am looking eventually to make into a hedge fund as a developer (and lateral within the company once there). I have been considering, and was advised by an executive at a hedge fund, that having math + cs and a masters in accounting would be a stand out pedigree as opposed to MFEs and the like. Has anyone here heard of such a combination, and can you give me insight into the advantages such a skill set could present?
======
QandA
Bump

